# موقع كتب مجانية



## عبد الكريم جليل (3 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع في غاية الروعة يحوي على كتب في كافة التخصصات 
اسم الموقع free book spot


----------



## UOM_ENG_TARIQ_1965 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي كتاب عن تحليل الفشل باللغة الانكليزية بعنوان
practical plant failure analysis ISBN 9780849333767
وقد قمت بترجمته بدون التقيد بالمصطلحات العلمية المعتمدة
أرجو قبول رفع ما لدي من جهد ليتمكن من يرغب في اكمال مهمه الحصول على
الموافقة للنشر وتصحيح المصطلحات
ودون مقابل لتعم الفائدة للجميع
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

